# Writing a book......



## MOOXE (22 Aug 2009)

Hello Sigs,

   I am writing a book from Roto6, maybe it will be the first book from an NCO Signal. I wonder if Russel Storing has one in the queue? Anyways... aside from the obvious issues of writing about things that happened over there, are there any published guidelines, DAODs, CANFORGENs etc etc about what can and cannot be published?


----------



## Greymatters (22 Aug 2009)

_Leaving a post here just so I can follow the replies..._


----------



## GDawg (22 Aug 2009)

A roto 5 book is in the works right now.


----------



## MOOXE (22 Aug 2009)

GDawg said:
			
		

> A roto 5 book is in the works right now.



By who... and about what? Maybe the people involved will know the answers...


----------



## GDawg (22 Aug 2009)

A comrade of mine is writing a book about being a Sig Op with the infantry. No title yet, but its a great read so far. Its not my baby, so I've probably said too much...


----------

